# Does anything eat staghorn?



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

If you find something that does let me know. I did some searching and found that nerite snails might help. Did some more searching and American flag fish sounds like a winner.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Hmm Im in the market for some nerites atm, thought they would help as well. I used to have some flag fish but I didnt really see them much at it much, but I could be wrong cause it wasnt very prolific in the tank they were in. But now have a good amount growing on my divided tanks dividers since it is fixed in and would be to much of a PITA to take out and clean and nothing lives in the middle section but think the current from the filter would be too much for flagfish.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

My tanks got staghorn when they were in direct sunlight in the mornings. Once I cut that out the staghorn grows really slowly or not at all.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah my biggest issue is not enough circulation and my co2 getting outgased. Direct sunlight can cause some havoc in a short time, learned all that the hard way.


----------



## babydragons (Mar 14, 2012)

Be careful with the flag fish. I had one for a while and couldn't figure out while all my other fish kept dying off. Everything was healthy and tank levels were good. Then I realized the only fish that kept living was the flag fish. Did a search and they tend to be agressive. Killed all my fish. Lost probably $30 worth atleast. And thats just common pet store fish.


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

why not just spot treat with h2o2 or excel? seems much more logical and easier to me. if its really a issue take out the effected plants put them in a bucket with water and h2o2 soak for a few min *not with high concentration* and then put back in tank. give it a day or two if its not red/pink redip it, imo its best to take the more hands on method and get it taken care of asap befor its a huge pita. i think circulation is a easy fix vs the algea.


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

Excel eats staghorn pretty well 

I spot dosed (double-dose) two days in a row per week for two weeks and they all disappeared.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

I tried amanos but they would rather eat other types of algae. Hydrogen Peroxide works much better. A trim of heavily affected leaves works with the treatment as well.


----------



## Brownthumb07 (Dec 8, 2009)

I've had some live-bearers like molly and swords eat some but not to the extent they will rid your tank of it. However they seem to love to munch it especially after you treat it with hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

^+1
My otos eat 'cooked' BBA and staghorn. I wish it was possible to train them to eat it 'raw'.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow, thanks for all the replies everybody. Thought this thread was going to go dead but sprung back to life. 

The reason I posted was to steer awhile from dosing Excel since I have Subwassertang in there and it will melt it. So, I was looking for a more natural approach. H202 Hydrogen Peroxide and have tried it in isolated treatments. This tank is currently housing Pumpkin, Super Tigers, and Aura Blues so I need to be careful.

I did end up using Excel, but I made it into a spray and figured this would be a good test for it. Instead of spot dosing I spray dosed by dropping the water level down.

It looks like its dying








Shot at 2012-05-02








Shot at 2012-05-02


----------

